# Smelly dog



## Teddy Bear (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi,
My puppy loves to roll in everything...
He really smells bad and it's making my house smell too!

Does anyone know what I can do between baths to keep him from smelling a lot? I try wash him every week or 2 and don't think I can wash him more than that?

We don't get dog wipes or dog cologne here and would appreciate if you could share any home made remedies?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Teddy Bear said:


> Hi,
> My puppy loves to roll in everything...
> He really smells bad and it's making my house smell too!
> 
> ...


You can certainly wash him as often as necessary if he's gotten into something smelly. Kodi gets bathed weekly, but if he gets into something smelly&#8230; into the sink he goes!


----------

